# German Blue Ram with large bump on head



## danielb (Jun 13, 2006)

Evening folks,

I'm a bit stumped, my adult male ram I've had for about eight months has recently developed a very large bump on his head between his eyes it is at least six mm in diameter if not bigger. It seems to happen around the same time a small female ram was kept in the same tank in a floating breeder while a new home was prepared for her until she was big enough (this male has a record of killing smaller females).

I've never seen anything like this bump before on any of my fish and none of the other tank mates seem to be suffering anything similar. All I can think of was he got the bump by bashing against the breeder trying to get at the female but I never saw anything like that going on and its been a week or so since the female was removed and the bump is still present. Does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be or how to treat it, I've added some aquarium salt as a preventative measure but that doesn't seem to have effected the bump at all.

Cheers!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

How long has the bump been there? Did it appear quickly or gradually grow over time?

Off hand the only thing I can think of it that he smashed into something while chasing one of the other fish. Any fuzzy growth around the bump? Redness?

Robin


----------



## danielb (Jun 13, 2006)

No fuzzy growth or redness but the growth does seem to be a bit white inside. The bump has been there about two or three weeks know and just seemed to appear overnight as far as I can tell, the ram has always been very friendly (no hiding).


----------

